# Luke & Leia



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Here's the additional pics I said I'd post.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Oooooh, how darn cute are they!!!!!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Beautiful pups Cary - thanks for posting!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Very cute!







It's going to be fun watching them grow on SM.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Can't wait to see more as they get older!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

adorable!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aww they're so cute!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

They are so cute and I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How wonderful they are! I am so happy everything has worked out for you!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Awwwww







They are just so cute


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

ADORABLE , they look just like Lady Arabella at the same age . Sarah


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Are their names really Luke and Leia? Because that's downright adorable!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG







they are so perfect. their mother is so cute too


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, so cute!!!!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh, they are just darling.

Having a brother and sister is just so much fun.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Precious.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

They are adorable puppies














and mom looks lovely too..I look forward to watching them grow into beautiful little adults


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Absolutely adorable.























How old are they again?


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

CUTE







as can be!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

So much fun awaits you it will boggle your mind! I can't wait for them to come home with you! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So CUTE!!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Cary!!

You are so lucky to have their baby pictures!!!

Just adorable and sweet and cunning and loving!!!

Could eat them right up!! *


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

They both are so beautiful!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Are their names really Luke and Leia? Because that's downright adorable![/B]



Actually Luke Skywalker & Princess Leia. Luke & Leia for short.
Funny thing is I'm only moderately interested in Star Wars.
The names just seem to fit.











> Absolutely adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8 weeks.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

they're so beautiful


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww............too cute!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

OMG!!! they are so cute.. just makes me want more malts!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Oooooh. I wanna kiss em!

Samsonsmom


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Too cute, you will so love having a brother and sister, bet the girl will be the boss







Lily certainly is. Four weeks to go, can't wait til you have them home.
Aimee


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Adorable!! My goodness I do love puppies, naturally.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Cute!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww....just adorable, I want another one!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

How lucky are you! Such sweet little faces.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

New today.



Luke at 8 weeks.










Leia at 8 weeks.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Great pictures! They are so adorable!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

oh my goodness, cuteness OVERLOAD!!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So cute!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Their little hats are so cute!







They are adorable babies, Cary.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How did I miss this post? Cary your furbaby's are just precious.







I bet you are really getting excited, not long now.








I JUST SAW THE PICS WITH THE HATS, I'M IN LOVE I WANT THEM!!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I'M IN LOVE I WANT THEM!!![/B]



Me too.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What little cutie pies they are.


----------

